
Ask HN: How do I motivate myself to leetcode - SoulMan
I am a back-end software developer who worked on right from PL&#x2F;SQL to AWS&#x2F;GCP based projects in top (non-FAANG) companies for 15 years. Now I see come of my collages (mostly with half experience) are easily moving to FAANG with just few months of leetcode. I tried several times in the past but never could motivate or focus to solve problems and practice. I can probably answer most the theoretical questions and solid use cases in my previous project experiences but can&#x27;t probably solve problems in 45 mins during 1st few round. How do I motivate myself? All my previous jobs are either due to project&#x2F;cloud experience or strong references. How do I get into FAANG? Even some other god companies and internal transfers required leetcode I guess?
======
muzaffarpur
Think of it as something which must be done, for your own good. Take one step
of a time, and with in sometime you'll look back and see how far you have
traveled. Do some medium, easy, some hard problems. Also, it may be good idea
to buy their subscription. Try solving most popular or company specific
questions.This is sort of self improvement investment we gotta do.

If I can only tell you, my failures! Just keep trying man and do remember, we
can do our part but can't control the outcome. During the journey you might
end up somewhere better. Keep your chins up!

